# HL doe nesting 10 days early. First time breeding. False?



## Sundragons (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a Holland Lop Doe who we bred 18 mar and is due ~13 April. This morning I noticed she scrounged up everything she could get hold of in her enclosure to build a nest in one corner, so I tossed in a box, and she's going to town on it.

My concern is it's too early (10 days out) for her to deliver. This is her first pregnancy, we've tried to breed her a couple times and she just showed no interest at all. I'm worried she's going to miscarry the litter since it's 10 days out, or that it's a false pregnancy.

I tried to palpate her and I think i feel kits, but I suck at it and would not trust my own opinion on the matter.

What should we be watching for at this point?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 3, 2018)

just watching and waiting... in the past I've had does start nesting very early, about 17 days.... most have theirs at day 31/32.... I have one too acting crazy... she's day 36 has been nesting for 2 weeks.... I DID expose her at day 12 not having palapated kits... but shortly after that she started nesting.... so her next dd is the 8th.... she's acting fine just makes a nice cubby in her nest box every night. at this point I am hoping she settled the 2nd breeding. but it might be a false pregnancy too. In any case just watching.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 3, 2018)

Since you really don't have a track record for this doe, it's impossible to know what is going on with her. What she's doing isn't altogether "textbook," but as is often pointed out, they don't read the books, they just chew the pages.

The most extreme example of a doe that got things going early that I've seen would be a Jersey Wooly doe that I had many years ago. She didn't just make a nest 10 days early, she pulled fur, and continued to pull until the kits came (bang on time, incidentally). By then, her cage was simply awash with wool, and she was nearly bald. Her head was still furred, of course, and her feet, and there was a little 2-inch-wide "Mohawk" of fur down her spine, but other than that, her body was completely bare. One person who saw her like that asked me if she'd had surgery, she looked so clean-shaven. She did this every time I bred her; I couldn't believe she could find room in the nest box to squeeze the kits in. I wound up taking her into the house if the weather was at all cool because I was afraid the silly girl might freeze to death. 

At the opposite end of the spectrum for me was a Harlequin doe that did absolutely no preparation at all until mere minutes before the kits started arriving. The first time, I thought she had missed, but fortunately gave her a box anyway. Perfect job, start to finish, in less than 30 minutes - great mother, too. 

They are all different. All I can say is, watch and see what happens - it may just be her way of doing things.


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for the responses and advice. This one's been an odd one for us, so a little reassurance that we're on the right track always helps.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Apr 4, 2018)

Sundragons said:


> Thanks for the responses and advice. This one's been an odd one for us, so a little reassurance that we're on the right track always helps.


I have also had rabbits that have done this, I have one doe that hasn't been with a buck and she pulled hair like she was bred but wasn't.  Every rabbit is different and special.  I would say the only thing to do is wait it out.  Good luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 4, 2018)

I had one that would build a nest immediately after breeding, but not pull fur until just before kindling. I had one that would build a nest the day before she kindled _sometimes _and other times up to a week before--that one always kept me on my toes. Mine seem to think they are supposed to entertain me by doing the unexpected, even when I expect it.


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 4, 2018)

So far no additional activity, either good or bad. I'll take that as "all is well" for now.


----------



## Sundragons (Apr 18, 2018)

Quick update, she made it! Delivered 2 kits today (day 31).


----------

